# "New" Dump



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

2002 F450XL 65K miles 7.3L diesel auto

yes that is a '99 front head lights, they were damaged and replaced. 
truck has new; batteries, starter, fuel filter front brakes & rear brakes + rotors, & new continental tires

its going in asap for a paint job! and I will upgrade the front bumper to a chrome XLT one and the dump body is going to have custom steal removable sides fabbed up.

the MM2 fisher brackets are *FOR SALE*


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn, why would you want to paint it??:laughing: Looks like a people hauler. Looking forward to seeing the changes you make.


----------



## Moto52 (Oct 15, 2010)

Is that an original ford paint job? i've never seen that skin colour paint job before lol...


----------



## man4054 (Feb 23, 2010)

Moto52;1246909 said:


> Is that an original ford paint job? i've never seen that skin colour paint job before lol...


It's the Brickman colors. It's a company that paints all the trucks the same light and dark brown color


----------



## jonvan (Jan 31, 2009)

It's an old Brickman truck moto...


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

That will be a nice looking truck when your done, and you can haul a lot of crew with that.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Not gonna plow with it?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Now new are those tires? they look old and the 2 front ones look different. You should update the whoe front end grille lights and bumper. Whats it getting painted white?


----------



## Slushpuppy (Jan 20, 2007)

same color as that dodge in the last pic.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like a solid truck.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Um no the tires are basically new, he replaced them last fall and put under 1k miles on the truck since then....they're all continentals.

I will pull out the headlights and front turn signals and put the 02-04 style back in. I'm not going to spend $500 to go to the 05 front end. This is a work truck. 

I'm torn between blue like the dodge in the last picture or a forest green.

It held up the ride home (abt 250mi) going 70-80mph @ around 2700rpm.

I don't plow with fischer plows. Just western pro plus's!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

That is awesome truck, and it is FORD way to go.


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

i dont think thats a brickman truck..they are 2-tone with dark brown on the bottom. where did you buy this truck EGLC? 

i think i know they guy that runs that company. i work at a body shop and we just painted a brand new f-550 that color cause he paints all the trucks in his fleet that color..


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

That a nice dump I would paint it same color as your dodge so it matches, but on the other hand forest green is a nice color.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

EGLC;1246978 said:


> I don't plow with fischer plows. Just western pro plus's!


You're probably not finding any of the valuable information because it's actually "FISHER" ussmileyflag

I'm all for interchangability, but you DO have something great there with the Fisher setup.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks good! Cant wait to see it fixed up!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice looking truck...cant wait to see the pictures of it all painted up


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm a 100% it was a brickman truck. I bought it off a private owner who is closing up shop and this was the last of 5 trucks.

I honestly would never pay to paint a truck white. Everyone has that color and I want to stand out. I'd paint my 03 too but I don't plan on keeping it long. 

As far as fisher mispelling I hit the wrong key on my tiny BB keyboard. There is nothing "great" about the. They are made my DD just like my westerns. And I prefer pro plus's. I've owned 3 and love them.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

04tundra;1247023 said:


> i dont think thats a brickman truck..they are 2-tone with dark brown on the bottom. where did you buy this truck EGLC?
> 
> i think i know they guy that runs that company. i work at a body shop and we just painted a brand new f-550 that color cause he paints all the trucks in his fleet that color..


Look at the box. It is the Brickman sh*t brown. The one you painted might have been painted slighty differently. Brickman is a nationwide company, their trucks are everywhere. There is a Brickman in Naperville, IL. I can't see you painting the trucks for there.

That has got to be Brickman truck... unless there is some other dumb b*stard is painting his trucks those... ah.... unique.?. colors. Or maybe the guy that owned it after Brickman only painted the bottom as a cheap way to try and make it look half way presentable.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

nevermind, my last post. EGLC got it!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

If anyone is ever on snoexs website all the trucks on their are brickmans also. Willing to be someone bought it from them, painted over the dark brown so it was all one color. Its def a unique color and easily noticable. 

The truck looks great. Can't wait to see what she looks like after you get done with it.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1247239 said:


> If anyone is ever on snoexs website all the trucks on their are brickmans also. Willing to be someone bought it from them, painted over the dark brown so it was all one color. Its def a unique color and easily noticable.
> Not too long before winter i saw 7 trucks in the side parking lot of weingartz with NEW boss V's and brand new 3 yard v box's
> 
> The truck looks great. Can't wait to see what she looks like after you get done with it.


I saw that too! 
But i think its just a partnership thing! Because Brickman prob. buys 100's Of those at once!


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats! Looking forward to see the changes.

I would go with the dark blue but then again Im biased


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Does it still smell like Guacamole and Enchiladas inside the cab?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

So what did it cost

Ive looked at a few on ebay, usually priced well, but conditions aren't always the best


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1247277 said:


> Does it still smell like Guacamole and Enchiladas inside the cab?:laughing::laughing:


GREAT:laughing:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1247277 said:


> Does it still smell like Guacamole and Enchiladas inside the cab?:laughing::laughing:


:laughing: Thumbs Up

I see Brickman trucks all over around St.Paul. Looks to be a money maker


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

congrats jared


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a set of headlights and markers from my 04. $100 for all plus shipping. Work truck condition.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1247277 said:


> Does it still smell like Guacamole and Enchiladas inside the cab?:laughing::laughing:


um no. more like vynal seats.



MatthewG;1247323 said:


> So what did it cost
> 
> Ive looked at a few on ebay, usually priced well, but conditions aren't always the best


thats because those are usually sold from guys who buy them ONLY to resell. The guy I bought this from planned to run it for several years but is now in a MUCH better business then plowing! 



tls22;1247468 said:


> congrats jared


thanks tim! should really help us this year!



got-h2o;1247497 said:


> I have a set of headlights and markers from my 04. $100 for all plus shipping. Work truck condition.


can you txt me photo of em? if they're clean consider SOLD.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1247277 said:


> Does it still smell like Guacamole and Enchiladas inside the cab?:laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing: hahahaha


----------



## plowman (Dec 10, 2002)

Ihave an05 xl grille just needs ford oval


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice truck, I would go with the blue in the front with the black in the back. I can not wait to see the finished truck. Is it 4x4?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Not 4x4 and I'm having the bed sandblasted n painted black. I can't wait until it's all done to


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

87chevy;1247775 said:


> :laughing::laughing: hahahaha


At least a few guys on here get the joke. Come on Jared!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I got it haha I was just in a bad mood lol


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Is that why you mispelled vinyl


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

um, noo.....


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

you should put on chrome wheel covers on it


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

EGLC;1248170 said:


> *Not 4x4* and I'm having the bed sandblasted n painted black. I can't wait until it's all done to


Salt truck?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Not yet decided if I will run a vbox on it. I will defiantly put a 9' pro plus or at least a 8'6 with wings


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Lots and lots of ballast, and knobby tires.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EGLC;1249593 said:


> Not yet decided if I will run a vbox on it. I will defiantly put a 9' pro plus or at least a 8'6 with wings


You dont know how efficient it is to run a bulk spreader and have your own salt bin over using bagged. Gunna need that as ballast anyways!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

deere615;1251333 said:


> You dont know how efficient it is to run a bulk spreader and have your own salt bin over using bagged. Gunna need that as ballast anyways!


No I do, I worked for a company that ran bulk and the guy who owns the yard where I park runs it and I see how much he saves and how nice it is. However getting a loader this year might not be fees able. We don't all have dads to take out loans for us....plus I have to buy another pickup this year.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EGLC;1251591 said:


> No I do, I worked for a company that ran bulk and the guy who owns the yard where I park runs it and I see how much he saves and how nice it is. However getting a loader this year might not be fees able. We don't all have dads to take out loans for us....plus I have to buy another pickup this year.


Lol dad didnt take out a loan for me My machine was taken out on a business loan no cosigner nothing, Business and the loan are under my name and my name only


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

you have to have a cosigner with a business brad. not looking to argue with you but anyone who takes out a loan with a business name will have to cosign as well under a personal name. I also had thought you had mentioned your dad cosigning on the tractor.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EGLC;1251613 said:


> you have to have a cosigner with a business brad. not looking to argue with you but anyone who takes out a loan with a business name will have to cosign as well under a personal name. I also had thought you had mentioned your dad cosigning on the tractor.


Nope I didnt need no cosigner. Nope never mentioned dad cosinged for it. maybe NJ is different?


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey Jared, any progress on the f450?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Call me jared


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

havenlax18;1256458 said:


> Hey Jared, any progress on the f450?


Well I had it scheduled to go in for paint at the local maaco but the guy there is way to shady and is actually going AGAINST maaco corporate policy so I'm going to be giving them a call. (he tried to tell me commercial vehicles don't get a warranty & he wouldn't go over any details of what the price he quoted me for the truck included)

so I took it down to a well known maaco about 20mins away and they're going to paint it all up next week. after that I'm getting it lettered asap. for now here is a photo of it pulling my enclosed, had to drop off a machine for some warranty work before the season starts.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looks good, the brown hurts my eyes a little bit, cant want to see it all down and what not its going to look sharp!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

EGLC;1251613 said:


> you have to have a cosigner with a business brad. not looking to argue with you but anyone who takes out a loan with a business name will have to cosign as well under a personal name. I also had thought you had mentioned your dad cosigning on the tractor.


No you don't. I have had several loans without a cosigner. After my first successful payoff without ever being late, I have never been asked for a co signer once. I think it has to do with your corporate structure as well. If your business is a sole proprietorship, then yes, you need a cosigner. If you are an established corporation (separate entity), with good numbers and books, you usually will not need one.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

merrimacmill;1256995 said:


> No you don't. I have had several loans without a cosigner. After my first successful payoff without ever being late, I have never been asked for a co signer once. I think it has to do with your corporate structure as well. If your business is a sole proprietorship, then yes, you need a cosigner. If you are an established corporation (separate entity), with good numbers and books, you usually will not need one.


hmm interesting, I know a few years ago when I got a loan on a new ztr I had to cosign...I'm an LLC....


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, what machine is loaded in the trailor?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

havenlax18;1257180 said:


> Sorry to hear that, what machine is loaded in the trailor?


60" JD and a 48" exmark...looking for a 60" exmark as we speak.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I think you guys are confusing co signing with a personal guarantee. Almost every new loan, you have to sign as a personal guarantor, stated that if the corporation defaults, you will be responsible.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

My first business loan I got for my machine I needed no cosigner, just like merrimacmill stated too. My first personal loan i did need a cosginer on though


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Paponte - that's what I meant! Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

So what color is it going to be?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

EGLC;1256883 said:


> Well I had it scheduled to go in for paint at the local maaco but the guy there is way to shady and is actually going AGAINST maaco corporate policy so I'm going to be giving them a call. (he tried to tell me commercial vehicles don't get a warranty & he wouldn't go over any details of what the price he quoted me for the truck included)
> 
> so I took it down to a well known maaco about 20mins away and they're going to paint it all up next week. after that I'm getting it lettered asap. for now here is a photo of it pulling my enclosed, had to drop off a machine for some warranty work before the season starts.


Yeah, we used Maaco once about 10 years ago and never went back......

Thats all I have to say about that!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

He is going to get it touched up to look like this truck. :laughing:


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hows the paint coming out?


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Still looking for an exmark 60" I have one forsale


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

pm me what you have....truck should be painted and lettered by next week


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

here it is painted...

still to come, new sides, new diamond plate under body boxes, lettering


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks a 100 times better then the two tone brown... I love that setup truck for mowing tho, the crew cab would be good


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

howd it come out? typical maaco haha or is it actually a pretty good job


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Came out really well.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

cool do you care to tell us how much it was? did they do door jambs? i want to have my lumberwagon painted the previous owner had this herrendous paint job done on it


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I paid 1600 without door jams but will have them done over summer. I did have the rocker panels and door sills sand blasted and painted in POR15 = no rust


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Is the black bed next?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

dosent sound that bad ya i did the entire underside, frame, interior floor with por15 on mine, truck was from arkansas and never saw snow/salt and ive been working hard on keeping it nice haha


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Going to make wooden sides for it and have sides made to cover them. The steel is being painted lime green.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

The blue looks sweet. You might want to add some tint to the back windows.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

you should add some crome to it


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Send me money and I'll put an aluminum body on it


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i may be interested in the old plastic sides if you part with them.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Do you guys have any idea what these trucks weigh without a load?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

@newhere.....are you seriously that blind to think my sides are plastic?????


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Didn't it come with the old ones?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

um no...if it did I woulda had them painted.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Have you thought about putting a electric tailgate salter on it instead of a v-box? The problem with those trucks is they need about 3-4 thousand pounds right over the rear axle to get good traction. Even a foot forward and they spin like crazy.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Why would I put an electric salter on it when the vbox will do the same thing and give me some weight when empty...


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Because it won't give you shet for weight when empty. I'm thinking if I'm gona use 2 yards I can load 4, than I still have weight on the truck and I will have plenty just in case. And you can haul a lot more bulk in the bed and still "look" legal. Its cheaper than a v-box. Easier on and off, much less prone to problems during a event, less repairs less maintenance. Just a few reasons smart a$$


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't find them cheap around here...


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I think a nice stainless steel salt dogg with dual electric motors is about 2,500 bucks. I don't know if that's cheap to you or not. A new v-box is 5 but you can always get a used one for a grander.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

2500?? That's it? I always thought they were like 4ks


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Ya Ive seen a lot of snow ex salters ere mint for 2k used


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

god i hate brickman haha...ugliest color scheme i've ever seen...that's a great truck tho


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope 2500 bucks, buy a piece of poly bed liner to screw down to the floor and you will be all set. The salt likes to stick to the wood floor, so does mulch and dirt. I would recommend getting a poly floor before spring.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

where would I find a poly floor????


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Any big truck repair center sells it by the foot. Its just super slick plastic they install into the big truck beds so the dirt won't stick in them, its not performed or anything. Its a must for leaves, holy crap do they hang on to that wood. it will keep the wood dry and will keep the salt from falling through if yours has any holes. (Mine has a few small holes in the wood)


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok I'll call around thanks for the heads up! My floor is actually newer and tight


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

There more than 2500 bucks. Ive got one. There about$ 4,000 for the electric ones installed. Had he had central hydraulics the hydraulic ones would be about 2500 but not the electric ones. They do work very well though.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm looking at the ad right now. $2,688 plus tax. Brand new from a reputable truck equipment supplier
.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Who?? I can do the install myself


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Please post the info of the dealer, I am interested in buying one. 
And doing the install of a spreader is very easy.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i will get the ad when i come back from the shop.............


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Did this come with a plow? any plans on a new bumper?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Didn't come with a plow, just mounts and wiring. I'm replacing bumper with a XLT one


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Have you thought about doing the 07 style front end?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ford6.9;1266925 said:


> Have you thought about doing the 07 style front end?


waste of money.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jareds right...


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

waiting to start cleanups....my dad and good friend (both hold many certifications in welding skills and one is a mechanical engineer) are going to fab up new sides for me. Nothing crazy but much better the the plywood on it now! few other minor things I want to do to it....


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't believe a little girly like you can handel such a big truck. Do you still sit on the booster seat ?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I actually use two phone books to site on and duck tape a wooden peg to my one foot to reach the pedals...I can't afford a booster seat


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

1999 called, they want their gay headlights back


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe you can just stand up on the seat and have your mexican run the peddles??


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

is there actually a way to change the style of the older trucks to the newer trucks front grille. Btw, i love the new color and cant wait to see the tool boxes, and bed. I would design something so you can fold down. So much more versityle then perminent sides.


Can i ask what that truck set u back and how much the macco paint job costs? I was going to get my dads car repainted for him and they wanted 950 dollars to just paint it all and i was doing all the prep work. Its a 2001 grand am for god sakes.


Good luck this season


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Are you still painting to bed lime green?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

@nowhere- good idea!! 

@delong- it came to $1,700 and they did all prep work + they used por15 on door sills and rocker panels.

@havenlax- I don't know, I would love to but there are a few more purchases I need to make right now


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

She looks good, as for the headlights. they don't look half bad, at-least their not faded like more of the headlights of that era. Can someone explain to me what POR15 is? a quick Google search said it was rust preventative paint but didn't give me much more. Is it like bed-liner or does it have a clean finish like regular paint? what about it is anti rust, is it something in its chemical compound?

All and all shes a very good looking truck and equally useful if not more so. We're looking for something like that too.

John


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

It's thick like beckoned but it has a smooth gloss finish like paint.

Thanks!


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Any updates?

And also do you have to worry about your dump bed hitting the enclosed trailer while towing?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

will have updated photos tomorrow hopefully. no issues with smashing trailer, it has the extended lunge option.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

here it is with the new sides (brown is primer).....it's getting there haha


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you gona paint the trailer before spring hits?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I want to do a wrap on the trailer but that won't be done for a while. I need to now get another pickup, 60" TT to finish the maintenance setup and a bigger log splitter.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Any updates on anything?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

not really...reinforced the rear barn doors a little bit, i will take a photo tomorrow....it still needs to get lettered up and new under body boxes. right now trying to finished up all our spring cleanups and start on planting & mulching jobs. have to recoup all that spent money haha


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

EGLC;1275539 said:


> I want to do a wrap on the trailer but that won't be done for a while. I need to now get another pickup, 60" TT to finish the maintenance setup and a bigger log splitter.


what kind you got now ? you selling ? I need a starter splitter


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't have any thats the problem. Last year we split 50 cords by hand. That's not exaggerating. just look at gpm on the pump and how many ton....I would not go any less then 27 tons


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

EGLC;1278501 said:


> I don't have any thats the problem. Last year we split 50 cords by hand. That's not exaggerating. just look at gpm on the pump and how many ton....I would not go any less then 27 tons


you are crazy splitting by hand 

I worked on a Tw-6 with a log lift and 6 way man what a great machine and it runs all day for month with nothing other than fluids

wish I can afford one I am going with a troybilt for now 27ton with a 19sec cycle and auto return


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i have to split by hand too lotta work


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

blk90s13;1278964 said:


> you are crazy splitting by hand
> 
> I worked on a Tw-6 with a log lift and 6 way man what a great machine and it runs all day for month with nothing other than fluids
> 
> wish I can afford one I am going with a troybilt for now 27ton with a 19sec cycle and auto return


hahaha ya we are crazy I guess but I'm young and so is my brother and on some weekends I'll have two buddys help us out. This year though I'm getting a 27 ton to start with. I want a Timber Wolf so bad but I can't afford one either at this moment.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

EGLC;1279114 said:


> hahaha ya we are crazy I guess but I'm young and so is my brother and on some weekends I'll have two buddys help us out. This year though I'm getting a 27 ton to start with. I want a Timber Wolf so bad but I can't afford one either at this moment.


Its not the hard work I was talking about I mean the man hours you have to put into splitting by hand it ends up being not worth it no ?

if you want a used timber wolf pm me


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

well I cut it up and have two guys split, once I'm done cutting I jump in to help. One day we can do a solid 5 cords by hand, keep in mind this is only like 1 day a week, I can still make money on it....not as much as I could though.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hows the truck?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

truck is running great! i have been very happy with it...little wet around the oil pan but thats typical of these trucks and its not leaking so i'm ok with it....gotta get it set up for winter.

here's the newest addition


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

bad ass truck i see it has the boss yeah your right today I just landed two banks, so I thought I would check out plow site.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ya comes with a SD 8' boss...I'm excited to see if its a fast as people claim...the truck itself needs some work but for the price I paid I cant complain...


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Did you buy a bobcat, and dont you think you should just spray paint the dump body?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

no I didn't buy it and yes I will just been too busy


----------

